# Tivo to NTSC DVD format



## phurren (Apr 23, 2003)

Good evening all.

I have a problem which I am hoping someone will be able to help me with. I have a Tivo and am wanting to record something from it for a friend living in the USA. He's asked me to make sure that I record it in NTSC format. Now I am currently without a DVD recorder and so intend to buy a new one to do this.

My query is regarding output from the Tivo to the DVD recorder. Presumably what I have on the Tivo is in PAL format, so is it possible to get a DVD recorder that will then convert it into NTSC format?

I apologise if this is an inappropriate place for this query as it is more a DVD based question than a Tivo question, but I am concerned that there may be an issue with getting the recording from the Tivo to the DVD recorder which DVD enthusiasts who know nothing about Tivo would know nothing about, and you guys here have been very helpful with my queries in the past!

So, any help would be appreciated!

Thanks in advance,
Pete


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Not sure about that, but if you have a network you really shouldn't do something unmentionable and shouldn't use nero or similar to burn an NTSC disc


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Basically, no easily possible.

UK PAL is 25 frames per second and US NTSC is 30 frames per second.

You won't find a DVD recorder that will frame rate convert PAL to NTSC a commercial PAL to NTSC converted may start at £10k for a simple one eg Snell & Wilcox

Are you sure your friend cannot except PAL disks, most modern DVD players and TV's are multiformat, yes I know the US was years behind in multiformat having kit that only did NTSC, but I am sure that must have changed now.

If you can get access to the MPEG data then try some of the following:-

http://www.videohelp.com/forum/userguides/166237.php
http://www.johnisme.com/avi.shtml
http://www.geocities.com/xesdeeni2001/StandardsConversion/index.html
http://forum.videohelp.com/viewtopic.php?t=221928
http://www.videohelp.com/forum/userguides/78178.php

As you see not easy. You best option (quickest, though most likely to not work) is the path IFOEDIT one (ie PAL 25fps to film 23.579 fps).


----------



## Sneals2000 (Aug 25, 2002)

You can buy a very cheap (and not that great) standards converter from Lektropacks or Keene. Make sure you get a digital not analogue converter - as the former change the line and field rate, the latter only the colour system. This will convert the PAL output of your Tivo to NTSC - which your DVD recorder MAY then record. My Philips DVD player happily records NTSC sources as 525/60 on disc - other players may not.


----------



## chuckleme (Apr 14, 2006)

I may be speaking stupidly here, but...
If he DID the unmentionable, arent MPEG-2 files neither NTSC, PAL or any other format like that, but rather the NTSC or PAL thing is determined by the DVD burning software/hardware?

Sorry if I didnt make any sense, but I dont think there's such a thing as an NTSC MPEG file.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

chuckleme said:


> I may be speaking stupidly here, but...
> If he DID the unmentionable, arent MPEG-2 files neither NTSC, PAL or any other format like that, but rather the NTSC or PAL thing is determined by the DVD burning software/hardware?
> 
> Sorry if I didnt make any sense, but I dont think there's such a thing as an NTSC MPEG file.


Actually MPEG files are MPEG data + header(s), the header containing information on how to play back the data. The header contains thing like:-
- Horizontal size (DVD standard is 352/704/720) though those of you practicing the dark side will know most DVD players play back the TiVo 480 horizontal resolution OK.
- Vertical resolution (DVD standard (576/PAL, 480/NTSC)
- Frame rate (25fps, 23.97/NTSC film, 29.97 NTSC)
- Aspect ratio 4:3/16:9

So yes you get 25fps MPEG for PAL and 23.97/29.97fps for NTSC.

If your source is 25fps PAL (720x576) then ypu have to do some pretty clever fiddling of the underlying MPEG data to get 23.97/29.97fps NTSC format (720x480).


----------



## phurren (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks for all the help. I think I'm going to give up because it seems like more trouble than it's worth.

I've tried the unmentionable but couldn't seem to get it to work...


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

Just ask your friend to buy a £30 multiformat DVD player!

Alternatively it might be possible to do the reverse of the PAL hack -might be just one config change in rc.sysinit.


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Multiformat DVD players aren't common in the US, and in any case would probaly just output PAL if given a PAL disk, and multiformat _TVs _ are virtually unknown over there., so that would be no good.

If your freind can play back on a PC, best option would be to extract and send the data file.


----------



## Heuer (Mar 15, 2004)

Not an expert on this but if you can extract the programme into mpeg format you can convert it to VOB (DVD format) using something like Super DVD Creator 8.5 (www.alldj.com) which asks you if you want a PAL or NTSC burn. It also allows you to muck about with the format (letterbox, 4.3, 16.9 etc). Not freeware but not expensive either. Quote from Help file:

"NTSC / PAL : Set the output DVD VCD SVCD to NTSC or PAL format."


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

sanderton said:


> Multiformat DVD players aren't common in the US, and in any case would probaly just output PAL if given a PAL disk, and multiformat _TVs _ are virtually unknown over there., so that would be no good.
> 
> If your freind can play back on a PC, best option would be to extract and send the data file.


This surprised me but it's true. A friend of mine has relatives who regularly send videos and more recently DVDs to him in the States. It took him a while to establish which players were able to support PAL. Many of the high end (Pioneer) players supported PAL, but it seems that PAL is an added extra in European models.

Almost all PC DVD players will be able to play a home recorded DVD regardless of which system it was originated on. The problems start when you send pre-recorded DVDs and the player attempts to do region checking.


----------

